# Ok WTF, please help ~ Burton EST bindings



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Correction, board is a 2009 Fish 160, old school Black pattern/red base.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Call burton rider services.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply. I think I got it, binding stuff says for pre-2011 use the silver hardware, not black. Black is M6 with flat inserts, M5 is silver like these:
Burton M5 Hardware Kit | FixMyBinding.com 

I think I'm good to go now minus the mounting and setup which is now delayed :icon_scratch:


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Just don't use Paypal with them please! I had an issue where I ordered M6 hardware and 2 weeks later it had not arrived. I emailed them and no response for 5 days, then I emailed them again and it said my IP was permanently blocked for spam so I had to use a secondary email address. Finally I got an answer and, apparently they have problems with Paypal orders not being forwarded to them so they literally had no idea I even purchased something.

He said it was hit or miss and sometimes the Paypal emails go through letting them know someone made an order, and sometimes they won't get a thing. I have an event this Saturday and I had nothing to attach my bindings with and I was sweating bullets but he finally got them out.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good deal, thanks for the info Dekker. I'll keep you posted and let you know how the order plays out.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

people pay for mounting hardware? WTF? Burton should have that shit vested.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Burton will send you the hardware for free just contact your region rep via email or call rider service. I had to get replacement m5 hardware for a used 2010 Burton Operator, package delivered within 6 days of contacting them via email.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I had to get hardware for a guy I was selling EST bindings to. I called burton with a seductive voice, said "yeah baby" and "hey baby" a few times and boom, free hardware. I had it in hand literally the next day from their NY factory.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Just call Burton (no seductive voice req'd)

I called them a couple weeks ago and the dude on the other end of the line had no problem sending me two sets of fasteners and disc's, FREE.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Just call Burton (no seductive voice req'd)
> 
> I called them a couple weeks ago and the dude on the other end of the line had no problem sending me two sets of fasteners and disc's, FREE.


same last year. kid sent me like 6 discs for the used 'vitas I bought. i just called their 800#


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 to calling, or you should be able to walk into any authorized Burton shop and pick up hardware free. I bought a used set of bindings and needed the M6 hardware, they grabbed it from the back and handed it over, no issues.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

done deal, I love Burton. If only the rest of the world had half their customer service :/. thanks everyone


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Just call Burton (no seductive voice req'd)


Seductive voice is absolutely required.

Don't take your chances.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I called the burton toll free number with a mean and grouchy voice and still was able to get free discs. 

I think if you need discs, they will send it free via fedex.


----------

